# N.W. Ohio Contractors



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Post up if you are in N.W. Ohio, I am.

Need a tug out of that pile or ditch, we got a 10,000 lb winch
also willing to help out once my route is finished.

[email protected] or 419-385-5964 shop or 419-385-9464 house, call the house and someone will give you my nextel#

~Nate~


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

We are in Toledo/Oregon area so if anyone needs help we will do what we can to assist you. We run 12 trucks and 2 bobcats and a bunch of salters.


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

In the Bowling Green / Wood county are. If ya need a hand , let me know . 419-287-1519 , if its snowing try 419-307-1672 .


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Looking for help of anykind, subs, sno blower, stick plow, or just show up I have equipment. 

Call or Email to work something out.

Also willing to help out if I can after first run through my route.


Based in Bryan, Ohio but can help out in Toledo, Bowling Green, Fort wayne and in between.

No need to be a member here, just call.

419-636-1035


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

I will be selling bulk salt this winter to anybody who needs it, I will have salt for $60 a ton loaded. I will be on call 24 hours a day so if you need salt at any time I will be able to load you up. PM me if you are interested in getting salt from me, Just think no more bagged salt and no worries about storing salt. The salt will be located in Oregon Ohio so anyone working around Toledo can benefit from this service


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I will have Caliber Treated salt in 50# bags & M-1000 liquid on hand also, South Toledo.

good price on the bulk considering the ottowa lake co-op gets $85 per ton


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

PJ I enjoyed meeting with you today. You have quite the operation. Your price on salt was excellent and your service should be of great help to us guys that need 24 hour pull up and load bulk service. What a time saver.

I just hope we have a reason to NEED the salt.

Anyone in the toledo area that needs deicing products ANYTIME give PJ a call. The 24 hour concept is a great idea and if you think about it.... 1 pallet of 50 pound bags of salt (50 bags at $3 a bag = 150 a ton = headache of carrying and cutting open bags)

OR

pay $60 a ton to have it loaded right into your spreader or truck 

hmm.... save $90 per ton on cost with less work - no brainer.

Nice operation - both the lawn and snow - you are one of the best equipped outfits i have seen.

This guy can get you FISHER snow and ice equipment and HUSTLER mowers - he's quite connected !!

Thanks for lunch too.

marge


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

PJ i had a couple of IM's last night from some guys about contacting you for salt. can you post your email or phone number - i didnt feel at liberty to give that out or post it without asking you first.

thanks and think snow


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

[email protected]


----------



## Ronald Slapp (Dec 4, 2003)

:yow!: 
:yow!: :yow!: 
Just got into the business last year and this looks like I could make mad loot. Will we have this much snow like last year every year? I made like $900 last year !!

Please tell me how much it will snow this year so I can figure how much money to spend on snowblowers and shovels.

Ronny


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

LOL I make twice that on every storm, Ohio usualy averages 35"-50" of snow a year nomatter what it is all payup and grab what you can my friend


----------



## Ronald Slapp (Dec 4, 2003)

Are you kicking that in my face  nate? I am happy with $900 a year. Im glad you can make so much money, you must have a great snowplow and a big old truck to pull it with. I have an old s-10 but the floorboards are rusted out and the snowplow wont tilt one direction, but it would be good for big jobs if I got it fixed.

What do you think of this storm coming in tonight? will we get some deep snow to shovel? I heard as much as 2 inches may pile up.

If you need someone to do sidewalks call me. I will bring my own Toro brand powershovel and some other shovels just show me the walkway and i'll work real hard.

I can also borrow my stepmoms bobcats she owns tinys trucking in east toledo and she lets me clear stuff with her bobcats 773 when we get big snows like ones that are over 2 inches sometimes i gets $20 to $25 per driveway.

What weather sites do you go to for the most accurate weather? I listen to fm104 and 92.5 they do a nice job.


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

Yep , we got all types here in good ol NW ohio


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Firemedic, where you from in BG? 
Thats my old rompin grounds.... 

P&J... so is Perrysburg and Oregon... Have relation in all three.

Sounds like I need to get ahold of you, salt etc.

Do you have a source for spreaders?


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

My new friend from P and J lawn has great connections for salt and equipment. His email is listed above ([email protected])

Today was a waste of great moisture - darnit


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

Yes I can get you salters and plows for 25% off list


----------



## Ronald Slapp (Dec 4, 2003)

Can you get salter machines for my mom's bobcat brand bobcats 773? She said if i get a salter for it i can start to take on some big jobs and make some money.payup 

I also would like to know if there are any accounts anyone would like to sell or sub to me in the pemberville, luckey or BG areas. I would like to eventually take these areas over and get really big.

I just hope we get tons of snow. I even prayed for it:angry: 

Cmon snow, lets all get richie rich payup


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

Sno... im in Pemerville , about 8 mles west of BG ... Been here all my life ...Eastwood class of 86. 
Marge... we are getting snow in pembertuckey , rain/snow in p-burg . Got about a 1" on the ground now ... might get to go make some payup tonite i hope. If any one needs a hand or wants to grab a cup of coffe give me a call ...419-307-1672.


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

firemed,
im sitting in northwood high school (i teach), looking out the window at nothing but rain at 10:55am - boy only 7 or 10 mins up 280 and its all a waste - im glad your getting some white stuff.

im also sitting here with a fellow pembertuckyite  - james heckman ring a bell??

i hope you make some cash tonight - push some cold air back up the road a few miles


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey marge , i work at Bobcat of Toledo at Tracy and 795 , just left the shop and it was starting to get a little whiter ...hope it comes your way.
Back roads are getting slushy , if it keeps up like this , there should be enough white stuff to go out. Its gonna be like pushing concrete tho ...but them are the breaks i guess
The name rings a bell , but ill be darned if i can figure out who he is.

Scott


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

still rain / snow up here....rain 5 minutes then snow for 2... weather is like a woman, constantly changing her mind


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey all, i got a new Nextel today . New cell # is 419-392-8869, Nextle id is 130*156*25355. Call anytime .... i hate talking to my self


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Firemedic.... LOL

Eastwood 84 Here.... 



Used to at one time work at Glenwood and 795..


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

You guys set up a coffee meet and I'll drive over and chat.... 

Like to meet you P&J and firemedic... 

And Nate! How the hells the year treated you? Still got that lot I sent your way?


Take care all... 

And yep... What a waste of precipitation...


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

nope, dont have the lot, they stiffed me on almost $800 figure out a time and place and we can have a meet & greet

no Ron, I wasnt kicking you in the face, grab as much $$ as you can and run!!payup 

I agree, complete waste of precip, didnt even get a salting out of it


----------



## graylawn1 (Mar 2, 2003)

Have known PJ for a lot of years. Have worked for him many times.


----------



## graylawn1 (Mar 2, 2003)

*East Coast*

PJ lets pack up equipment and go to East Coast???


----------



## graylawn1 (Mar 2, 2003)

PJ lets pack everything up and go to East Coast???


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm about ready to


----------



## graylawn1 (Mar 2, 2003)

*snow*

let s go to the snow 20'' + nyc and up want to try new fisher 9'6" on my 03


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

I haven't showed you how to operate that plow yet Jim,    .


----------



## graylawn1 (Mar 2, 2003)

pj all i i got to do is push the button [right ] and drive like you guns: :crying: :realmad:


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

let the love begin between jim and pj .. aw its cute

sno, you didnt work for my brother mark at sky reach/brambles/nes/what the heck is it named this week, did ya?

let the love flow like 2 hogs in the snow

rumor has it the snow may be flying next week - im not sure if i want to get sucked in by blizzard bill again or just go and beat his a$$


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

LOL, No... 

Just down the road though.

Duncan Ind.

I'd almost bet I have met at least one of you guys...

 

Just raise a hand if any of you ever met a John Tyner, Boyd King or Steve Winter.

or any Beards for that matter.


----------



## bigjoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Im trying to get the name an number of a guy in the Jerusalem township area. He is a big guy that drives a green ford and it has like 3,000 logo stickers all over the truck, but there is so much on there I cant find his phone number !!

Actually i talked to him face to face but he had so many darn logos on his coat i couldnt find the number there either - help i gotta get in touch with him about his cool fireman light kit on the top of his vehicle - LED baby, nice stuff.

Can someone help me find him ? :realmad:


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I HAVE SEEN THAT TRUCK! it was a fricking bilboard, only saw it once though...

they are saying next tuesday-wed should bring a nice clipper system in and dump 3-5"


----------



## randy1617 (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by margesimpson _
> *rumor has it the snow may be flying next week - im not sure if i want to get sucked in by blizzard bill again or just go and beat his a$$ *


Yes margesimpson you are right with the snow next week from what i can tell , no more then 2 3 inces, which would be nice to have but i dont know yet to early to tell.

Bill is a good guy just gets to happy with the snow...


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

bill is cool, we e-mail back and forth whenever a storm is predicted (but he is usualy wrong)


----------



## randy1617 (Dec 7, 2003)

bill is about 75% of the time right, it is the start of winter season he is just excited for snow but once he gets over that he will be back to being right....

The best for weather is Accuweather they are right most of the time they see stuff coming alot farther then bill......:bluebounc


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

I keep trying to get big jim to let me demo one of those lightbars on my truck.... , try and sell them for him .... hes not too keen on the idea .... something about $1700 or along that line. 

Jim , did you go pick up those other lightbars that a underpaid bobcat saleman can afford???????? 

Sno .... if you graduated in 84 ...i know we met . Any relation to the Beards in Pembertucky?

Scott


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Not pembertucky... 

Luckytucky...



By the looks of your age, you probably went to school with my brother.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

*akron ohio...subs wanted*

looking for subs

akron,ohio


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

graylawn puts the hit on me today at lunch.. i may need some backup 

if i had his moneypayup i would have been sleeping today instead of plowing

if there are any fat people that can help out, let me know 

ps thanks for the nice toothpicks with your logo on them


----------



## randy1617 (Dec 7, 2003)

ya there was alot of talk today at lunch , first time working for you guys enjoyed it , waiting for the next snow fall....


Bill was pretty close this time


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

actually tthe little hottie on 13 last night was right on, 2" max and that it was going to be wet


----------



## randy1617 (Dec 7, 2003)

i didnt fidn the 13abc to attractive , but man i seen a waitress at the place we ate, man was she nice looking...


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

i personally think bill spencer is a hottie, those nice rolls.....

looks like graylawn is moving outta town on us ! cmon graylawn it will snow here some year - dont leave us..


Fisher speedcaster 1200 lb capacity tailgate spreader used about half dozen times - around 2.5 years old. $750

i may be selling another one same age and hours used - to be announced......

In toledo/oregon area

call brad at 419-351-5039


----------

